# What kind of breed is this?



## Kasiaj (Jan 21, 2021)

Hello everyone! Can anyone tell me what kind of hamster is this one?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Syrian hamster. He/she will get a lot bigger  hope you have an 11 inch wheel


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2021)

Really, to me he/she looked like a russian campbells dwarf or winter white? Although I can sort of see it. I guess if it was a dwarf he would be fully grown. But if he was a syrian he would keep growing. Why I think he is a dwarf is because his face looks a lot like a dwarf and his body as well. You can sort of see a difference in syrian’s and dwarf’s faces.


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

I've never owned a hamster, so can't be sure on the breed, but I do agree that it's face doesn't look like a Syrian's. Syrian hamsters have a very distinct face look, but this hamster's face doesn't look at all like a Syrian's to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2021)

Yes, I agree, Syrians do have a very distinct face. So I think it is a dwarf, Kasiaj if your hamster is no longer growing and is around 3-4 inches it is a dwarf. Syrians also have a more distinct neck and their backs are a lot more arched. Dwarfs are just blobs with legs


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

There's only 2 species that don't have a dorsal stripe. Syrians and roborovski. That is defo not a robo as they have pronounced eyebrows and moustache  although if OP could upload better images so we can see the back properly. I thought Russian too but there's no dorsal and they always have that


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

That's a really good point. Yeah if there were more close up/clearer photos that would probably help.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2021)

That’s a good point, although I am pretty sure you get some coat variants in russian dwarfs that don’t have a dorsal stripe. I do agree that it is defo not a robo though. I looked at some pictures of coat variants on the internet and you do get some WW/russian campbells that don’t have the dorsal stripe.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Gerbil356 said:


> That's a good point, although I am pretty sure you get some coat variants in russian dwarfs that don't have a dorsal stripe. I do agree that it is defo not a robo though. I looked at some pictures of coat variants on the internet and you do get some WW/russian campbells that don't have the dorsal stripe.


Oh do you? Learn something new everyday. Could well be a Russian hybrid then!


----------

